# The golden age of girls club soccer in Southern California?



## SocalPapa (Jul 20, 2017)

For the old timers on this board, are we witnessing the golden age of girls club soccer or the rusted tin age of instability and confusion?  The last 8 years have seen an incredible amount of changes for Southern California girls soccer, including:

2009 ECNL formed
2011 CSL/SCDSL schism (SCDSL started with 19 clubs, now they have 80!)
2011 Southern California National Premier League formed
2013 San Diego Development Academy formed
2013 EGSL formed
2013 California Regional League founded
2016 AGE REALIGNMENT!!!
2017 Development Academy/DAII

I'm sure the list can be expanded upon.  But does anyone think this progression has been a good thing (other than perhaps ECNL)?  Or does it just represent a splintering of resources and more and more confusion for families?  Southern California teams seem to have done well nationally over this period, so maybe players are still developing well and the resources are still getting to where they need to go.  But as a parent I've personally found it very frustrating.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2017)

SocalPapa said:


> For the old timers on this board, are we witnessing the golden age of girls club soccer or the rusted tin age of instability and confusion?  The last 8 years have seen an incredible amount of changes for Southern California girls soccer, including:
> 
> 2009 ECNL formed
> 2011 CSL/SCDSL schism (SCDSL started with 19 clubs, now they have 80!)
> ...


Southern California teams were doing well nationally (dominating in many ways) before all the changes.
Same clubs, same coaches, same talent pool....different ways to spend/take your money.
Obviously do what you believe is best for your player, but in the end be honest about the talent your player processes, their enthusiasm for the game & how long they want to play.
Good luck !


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 21, 2017)

SocalPapa said:


> For the old timers on this board, are we witnessing the golden age of girls club soccer or the rusted tin age of instability and confusion?  The last 8 years have seen an incredible amount of changes for Southern California girls soccer, including:
> 
> 2009 ECNL formed
> 2011 CSL/SCDSL schism (SCDSL started with 19 clubs, now they have 80!)
> ...


This is a great question.  I think that you can consider it a golden age in terms of size of the player pool, enthusiasm and options.  In terms of quality of soccer I don't think that there has been any great change or that the multiple competition platforms are less confusing than before.  As @Lion Eyes said it's the same clubs, coaches and just a new way to take your hard earned money.

Keep the blinders on and focus on your player's journey and it will all work itself out.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jul 24, 2017)

SocalPapa said:


> For the old timers on this board, are we witnessing the golden age of girls club soccer or the rusted tin age of instability and confusion?  The last 8 years have seen an incredible amount of changes for Southern California girls soccer, including:
> 
> 2009 ECNL formed
> 2011 CSL/SCDSL schism (SCDSL started with 19 clubs, now they have 80!)
> ...


Seems like every year is MORE MONEY MORE MONEY lol. What's going to next year new thing...JrDA for U littles, Jr CRL who knows it can be anyone guess. Or perhaps very club will have their own Rec teams vs players going  through AYSO?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 24, 2017)

In the end will your kid attain their goal? Whatever their goal is, if they reach it then it's the Golden Age for them..


----------



## The Driver (Jul 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> In the end will your kid attain their goal? Whatever their goal is, if they reach it then it's the Golden Age for them..


Well said


----------



## SOCCERMINION (Jul 24, 2017)

*Golden Age:* "The period when a specified art, skill, or activity is at its peak".
I believe there is a lot more to come. I believe we are in our infancy, and  Women's Soccer is only going to grow and have more to offer in the years to come. Clubs too will grow as the  talent pools grows. This is only the beginning.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 24, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> This is a great question.  I think that you can consider it a golden age in terms of size of the player pool, enthusiasm and options.  In terms of quality of soccer I don't think that there has been any great change or that the multiple competition platforms are less confusing than before.  As @Lion Eyes said it's the same clubs, coaches and just a new way to take your hard earned money.
> 
> Keep the blinders on and focus on your player's journey and it will all work itself out.  Good luck to you and your player.


I still have hope that the mandates GDA is putting on clubs for coaching is going to help. I know a few tenured ECNL slugs are not coaching DA because they don't have credentials. What bothers me most is the best coaches usually with the highest credentials either stray to they boys side or are pushed down by some guy who is close friends with DOC or has been with club for years... I have seen what I believe a couple of good changes here in SoCal due to GDA. Some of the clubs that didn't have ECNL had some real good coaches - now girls playing at the highest level have some new options.


----------



## SahaNC (Oct 5, 2017)

SOCCERMINION said:


> *Golden Age:* "The period when a specified art, skill, or activity is at its peak".
> I believe there is a lot more to come. I believe we are in our infancy, and  Women's Soccer is only going to grow and have more to offer in the years to come. Clubs too will grow as the  talent pools grows. This is only the beginning.



I think you are correct much more is yet to come. It will happen when we get a larger pool of quality instructors/coaches. I still see a too many wannabes with big egos. Maybe when parents realize that they can hold coaches accountable for negative environment then we will make real progress. If you ever had a unapproachable coach then you know what I am talking about.


----------

